# picture requested



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

About a month ago maybe someone posted a picture of different breeds of dogs waiting at the rainbow bride for the new dog to come over. It was a very touching picture and I can't find it (have searched the entire forum and was pretty sure it was in this section) and would like to share with someone who recently lost there beloved companion.

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------

